# Rescind Timeshare Contract Jockey Club Resorts



## mrs.rlj

I am still with in my 5 days.  How do I cancel my timeshare with ( Starpoint Resort Group/Sapphire Resorts) Jockey Club Resorts Las Vegas, NV?  There was a form to complete, but I read online I need to write a letter?  What should it say?


----------



## LannyPC

Check out this article:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## mrs.rlj

Thank you.  I read the article.  I was just making sure b/c I live in Vegas & bought my TS here.  So I was going to hand delivery it and send a copy certified mail.  I just didn't want them to ask for anything else.


----------



## DeniseM

I absolutely would NOT hand-deliver it.  That serves no purpose, and you will only expose yourself to the sales staffs' high pressure attempts to convince you not to cancel.

Just mail it.


----------



## TUGBrian

welcome to TUG, glad you found us in time to save thousands!

definitely dont deliver that letter in person, follow the directions to the letter in the contract =)


----------



## mrs.rlj

Thanks everyone & I am glad I found you TUG in time too.  I will not go in person since you guys think it's a bad idea.  Hopefully it won't take a long time to get our refund.


----------



## DeniseM

mrs.rlj said:


> Thanks everyone & I am glad I found you TUG in time too.  I will not go in person since you guys think it's a bad idea.  Hopefully it won't take a long time to get our refund.



You should expect it to take 30 - 45 days.

You should also dispute the payment with your credit card, and give them instructions not to allow any further charges on your credit card.


----------



## khungie

*Had to do the same 2 days ago*

My fiancé and I bought a timeshare with Jockey Club a few days ago and wanted to cancel. We too are Vegas locals and went down to the Club to cancel as we wanted to make sure we got confirmation we canceled. The experience wasn't terrible but they did try and sell us a different package and when we refused they processed the cancelation. Afterwards they tried giving us 3 no obligation vacations as a "test drive". We refused that as well and were able to get the entire process completed in 30 minutes. Good Luck.


----------



## Rent_Share

The Nevada Code does allow for personal service


> *NRS 119A.410  Right to cancel contract of sale.*
> 1.  The purchaser of a time share may cancel, by written notice, the contract of sale until midnight of the fifth calendar day following the date of execution of the contract. The contract of sale must include a statement of this right.
> 2.  The right of cancellation may not be waived. Any attempt by the developer to obtain a waiver results in a contract which is voidable by the purchaser.
> 3.  The notice of cancellation may be delivered personally to the developer, sent by certified mail, return receipt requested, or sent by express, priority or recognized overnight delivery service, with proof of service, to the business address of the developer.
> 4.  The developer shall, within 20 days after receipt of the notice of cancellation, return all payments made by the purchaser.


 
Nothing can be gained by serving yourself and EVERYTHING CAN BE LOST by a slick salesman, you can get the proof of a Neutral third party for less than $ 10.00. - All that matters is that it is mailed within *5 CALENDAR* days


----------



## 55plus

So, what are you going to do with the tens of thousands of dollars you just saved?


----------



## mjm1

mrs.rlj said:


> I am still with in my 5 days.  How do I cancel my timeshare with ( Starpoint Resort Group/Sapphire Resorts) Jockey Club Resorts Las Vegas, NV?  There was a form to complete, but I read online I need to write a letter?  What should it say?



Congratulations to you and KHungie for finding TUG and cancelling in time.

The people here on TUG enjoy the concept of timeshare ownership and have learned how to maximize our ownership. This may have been your first experience. Congratulations on seeing the potential value in owning. Now you can take some time to do some research and discover what options are out there for you, and if you decide it makes sense, which system would work best for you and your family to enjoy years of great vacations at a fraction of the cost.

It is a fun journey. Best of luck and be sure to ask lots of questions.

Mike


----------



## mrs.rlj

Oh, so I did go in (b/c I had already told hubby I would & he insisted I go in)  there was no hassle, however I could not give them the completed form alone b/c it is a joint contract.  The guy said I had to get the form notarize or he had to be with me.  Hope that part helps someone else.  We got 2 forms notarized and I will see what happens now.

We are going to research and possibly buy one in a year or try the Armed Forces Vacation Club.  During the year wait, we will take the kids to Legoland or Disneyland and compare our trip cost.


----------



## TUGBrian

try renting instead...for the thousands you just saved...you can take years of Timeshare vacations and not have to buy a single one till you are ready!


----------



## mrs.rlj

What is the process to to rent one?  Is that part of this forum?  Are there other legit websites that offer it?


----------



## TUGBrian

are thousands of rentals available on TUG both in the LMR section of this forum, and the marketplace!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/find_timeshare_rentals.html


----------



## mrs.rlj

THX!!!!


----------



## DeniseM

Last Minute Rental Forum - $100 per night or less:  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## Jennie

I have always found TUG to be the best place to search for timeshare rentals and purchases. But take your time and start reading the excellent advice in the various forums here on TUG.

If/when you are ready to purchase or rent, you can also check what is for sale or rent by owners at:

www.myresortnetwork.com

www.redweek.com

Take your time. Read a lot of reviews. If at all possible, visit a resort in person and stay for a few nights

Good luck!


----------



## DebD

*Did you get refund?*



DeniseM said:


> You should expect it to take 30 - 45 days.
> 
> You should also dispute the payment with your credit card, and give them instructions not to allow any further charges on your credit card.



Did you get your refund and how long did it take?


----------



## DebD

*Refund?*



mrs.rlj said:


> Thanks everyone & I am glad I found you TUG in time too.  I will not go in person since you guys think it's a bad idea.  Hopefully it won't take a long time to get our refund.



Did you get your refund? And did you get confirmation of your cancellation?


----------



## theo

DebD said:


> Did you get your refund? And did you get confirmation of your cancellation?



There is no legal requirement for a developer to provide "confirmation" of any sort, whether requested or not.

A timely and properly submitted rescission must be processed and full refund issued within a maximum of 45 days. No more, no less. Although some entities _*will*_ send a courtesy correspondence acknowledging that the rescission has been received and is being processed, there is *no* legal obligation for them to do so.


----------



## Passepartout

DebD said:


> Did you get your refund? And did you get confirmation of your cancellation?



The person you quoted, mrs.rlj, has not been back to TUG since Feb 4. If you really need an answer, I'd suggest you click on their blue username and select 'send them an email'.


----------



## Harry

theo said:


> There is no legal requirement for a developer to provide "confirmation" of any sort, whether requested or not.
> 
> A timely and properly submitted rescission must be processed and full refund issued within a maximum of 45 days. No more, no less. Although some entities _*will*_ send a courtesy correspondence acknowledging that the rescission has been received and is being processed, there is *no* legal obligation for them to do so.



Theo is correct for Nevada.  May not be correct in other jurisdictions.

Harry


----------



## theo

Harry said:


> Theo is correct for Nevada.  May not be correct in other jurisdictions.
> 
> Harry



Not seeking to argue, but I've certainly read through the specific rescission language in the state law of many different states. While an exception may very well exist somewhere (...or be created in the future by amendment to existing statutes), I have to date not seen *any* state law language requiring developer confirmation or verification beyond the actual performance and processing of rescission and refund.


----------



## Gordborg

mrs.rlj said:


> I am still with in my 5 days.  How do I cancel my timeshare with ( Starpoint Resort Group/Sapphire Resorts) Jockey Club Resorts Las Vegas, NV?  There was a form to complete, but I read online I need to write a letter?  What should it say?



I need help cancelling... Asking for developers address to send cancellation letter to... Can't find this address... When you cancelled the time Share from jockey in Las Vegas where did you send it?


----------



## theo

Gordborg said:


> I need help cancelling... Asking for developers address to send cancellation letter to... Can't find this address... When you cancelled the time Share from jockey in Las Vegas where did you send it?



The post you have quoted is actually from early February, 2015 --- 10 months ago now --- so the person you've quoted may never even see your inquiry. That person never posted here again, may or may not have visited this site again after February, 2015.  Since the clock is ticking, I respectfully offer the following suggestions:

1. Nevada has some clear and rather stringent requirements imposed upon developers to facilitate timeshare contract rescissions, even more so than most states. Do you possibly still have the rescission form and instructions (and the address to which to send same) *somewhere* within your contract-related paperwork? It's certainly worth checking again, very carefully and closely.

2.You could also attempt to reach "mrs.rlj" (whose quote you've cited) directly, via email or Private Message (or both) to increase the odds of your inquiry actually being seen in a timely manner by that person, thereby increasing your odds of actually receiving a prompt reply. Relying solely on this "shot in the dark" posted inquiry might be unwise.

3. Failing all else, get a rescission letter written and postmarked within the NV 5 day deadline, using the address where you actually purchased and clearly specifying what you purchased and clearly stating your cancellation. That address may not be what the rescission instructions (required by law to have been provided to you, in writing, at the time of contract execution) clearly specify, so I offer this last very weak option with a great deal of concern and hesitation; it would be risky and maybe even legally inadequate. 

Good luck. Make every effort to run this matter to ground without delay; once the state law rescission period ends, you *will* be an owner, albeit reluctantly.


----------



## mrs.rlj

Hi, I will have to find my paper work when I get home today  I live in Vegas so I took all of my stuff in person & got a full refund.


----------



## Ty1on

mrs.rlj said:


> Oh, so I did go in (b/c I had already told hubby I would & he insisted I go in)  there was no hassle, however I could not give them the completed form alone b/c it is a joint contract.  The guy said I had to get the form notarize or he had to be with me.  Hope that part helps someone else.  We got 2 forms notarized and I will see what happens now.
> 
> We are going to research and possibly buy one in a year or try the Armed Forces Vacation Club.  During the year wait, we will take the kids to Legoland or Disneyland and compare our trip cost.



Armed Forces Vacation Club is an arm of RCI Rentals.  I've looked through their offerings, and for the most part, I think you'll be disappointed if you want coastal California or Anaheim.  Most of what I saw is off-season, unpopular locations, or both.  I have never seen a coastal California or Anaheim week available on the RCI Rentals portal I use.  Not saying it's impossible, just that I haven't seen it in the last 6 months.

TUG is a good place to find rentals, and I understand Redweek is, as well.

I'm in Las Vegas, as well.  This is a great location to travel from!


----------



## pedro47

Ty1on said:


> Armed Forces Vacation Club is an arm of RCI Rentals.  I've looked through their offerings, and for the most part, I think you'll be disappointed if you want coastal California or Anaheim.  Most of what I saw is off-season, unpopular locations, or both.  I have never seen a coastal California or Anaheim week available on the RCI Rentals portal I use.  Not saying it's impossible, just that I haven't seen it in the last 6 months.
> 
> TUG is a good place to find rentals, and I understand Redweek is, as well.
> 
> I'm in Las Vegas, as well.  This is a great location to travel from!



Armed Forces Vacation Club is now called Heroes Vacation Deals For Families|Heroes Vacation Club. This is still an arm of RCI Rentals.


----------



## rastaman

*Sapphire Resorts and Getways Resorts and Starpoint Resort group*

Are they all the same ??? What is the connection there they look really bad online. I paid 5000.00 for what? Did I get taken


----------



## rastaman

*I got Scammed At Sapphire Resorts and Getaways Resorts Management*

How do these guys stay in business? Everywhere I look I see all kinds of nasty stuff about them. Has anyone dealt with them and had a good experience


----------



## TUGBrian

rastaman said:


> How do these guys stay in business? Everywhere I look I see all kinds of nasty stuff about them. Has anyone dealt with them and had a good experience



mostly because the average owner doesnt get the sort of information they need to make an educated decision until long past time to rescind that decision.


----------



## Paul G

mrs.rlj said:


> THX!!!!


I just signed up yesterday, and I feel sick to my stomach, where do I send my letter requesting to rescind ?


----------



## LannyPC

Here is a sticky you can refer to:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...-rescind-cancel-my-timeshare-purchase.189301/

If you carefully look through the owner's package you received and the contract, it should give you the address where to send.  Likely it will be the corporate office of the timeshare company, not the resort itself.  Make sure you follow the directions carefully including the method of sending the letter.


----------



## pedro47

Paul G said:


> I just signed up yesterday, and I feel sick to my stomach, where do I send my letter requesting to rescind ?



Please Rescind now!! Do Not Wait until tomorrow.


----------



## mrs.rlj

I used the below address in Feb 2015

Starpoint Resort Group

3700 Las Vegas Blvd. South, Ste. 200

Las Vegas, NV 89109

Attn: Sapphire Resorts, a Timeshare Offering


----------



## mrs.rlj

DebD said:


> *Did you get refund?*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get your refund and how long did it take?


Yes, about 10 days.


----------



## mrs.rlj

We, John and Jan, are exercising our legal right to cancel contract XXXXXXX.  This contract was purchased on XX Feb 20XX for a timeshare at SAPPHIRE RESORTS. We expect a full refund of our deposit of $XXX.00.  Do not make any additional charges to our credit card. Please confirm my legal cancellation in writing.



Sincerely,


John Doe

Jan Doe



Enclosure: Transaction Record

                   Time-Share Notice of Cancellation

                   Purchase Agreement and Escrow Instructions and Security Agreement pgs 1,6


----------



## TUGBrian

congrats on finding TUG in time to rescind and save thousands!  hope you put it towards some amazing future vacations for you and your family!


----------



## theo

mrs.rlj said:


> We, John and Jan, are exercising our legal right to cancel contract XXXXXXX.  This contract was purchased on XX Feb 20XX for a timeshare at SAPPHIRE RESORTS. We expect a full refund of our deposit of $XXX.00.  Do not make any additional charges to our credit card. *Please confirm my legal cancellation in writing.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> John Doe
> 
> Jan Doe
> 
> 
> 
> Enclosure: Transaction Record
> 
> Time-Share Notice of Cancellation
> 
> Purchase Agreement and Escrow Instructions and Security Agreement pgs 1,6



Well done and congratulations on cancelling, but know in advance that despite your polite request there is absolutely *no* legal obligation for them to provide you with *any* "confirmation in writing". Their only obligation is to process your timely submitted rescission and issue 100% refund of deposit within 45 days. No more, no less.


----------



## silentg

Check TUG Marketplace, good people great deals!


----------



## Bc1981

mrs.rlj said:


> We, John and Jan, are exercising our legal right to cancel contract XXXXXXX.  This contract was purchased on XX Feb 20XX for a timeshare at SAPPHIRE RESORTS. We expect a full refund of our deposit of $XXX.00.  Do not make any additional charges to our credit card. Please confirm my legal cancellation in writing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> John Doe
> 
> Jan Doe
> 
> 
> 
> Enclosure: Transaction Record
> 
> Time-Share Notice of Cancellation
> 
> Purchase Agreement and Escrow Instructions and Security Agreement pgs 1,6


What all needs to be included with the letter? Do I need to print anything off or just make copies of different papers they Gave to me yesterday?
It was for Saphaire Resorts. I signed in Arizona but it my paperwork says Nevada. I only have one paper stating anything about Arizona in it. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Passepartout

Bc1981 said:


> What all needs to be included with the letter? Do I need to print anything off or just make copies of different papers they Gave to me yesterday?
> It was for Saphaire Resorts. I signed in Arizona but it my paperwork says Nevada. I only have one paper stating anything about Arizona in it.
> Thanks for the help


What you quoted will work fine. I'd add a COPY of the signature page of the contract for ID purposes. Everyone who signs the contract MUST sign the rescission letter. The reason they omit Arizona is the in Nevada the allowable rescission period is just 5 days. So be SURE to gt it in the mail on Monday. We recommend USPS Certified w/return receipt. You might add the note to your letter, "Promotional materials to be returned under separate cover". Then send their stuff back by cheapest means.

Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## Bc1981

Passepartout said:


> What you quoted will work fine. I'd add a COPY of the signature page of the contract for ID purposes. Everyone who signs the contract MUST sign the rescission letter. The reason they omit Arizona is the in Nevada the allowable rescission period is just 3 days. So be SURE to gt it in the mail on Monday. We recommend USPS Certified w/return receipt. You might add the note to your letter, "Promotional materials to be returned under separate cover". Then send their stuff back by cheapest means.
> 
> Welcome to TUG.
> 
> Jim


And I am assuming when they say in writing they do not want it typed they want it in written out, would that be correct?
Thank so much for your help in all of this! 
Hoping it all works out.


----------



## Passepartout

Bc1981 said:


> And I am assuming when they say in writing they do not want it typed they want it in written out, would that be correct?
> Thank so much for your help in all of this!
> Hoping it all works out.


Typing or printing would be fine, just the signatures need to be hand written so they could be compared with signatures on the contract if someone doubted the authenticity of the rescission letter. 

It will 'work out' if postmarked within the legal rescission period. It's the LAW that rescissions be processed. Not a courtesy.

Jim


----------



## theo

Bc1981 said:


> And I am assuming when they say in writing they do not want it typed they want it in written out, would that be correct?



It can be typed, hand written, or even done in crayon on construction paper, just as long as it's on hard copy / paper and bears the original signature(s) of all who signed the contract.

Emails, phone calls, faxes and / or smoke signals are all legally inadequate to properly initiate contract rescission. 

If you meet the state law time deadline for rescission letter *postmark* and send the proper correspondence to the correct address, no "hope" is required. *It's the law* and even the slimiest developers will not dare to flaunt or ignore the law.


----------



## Bc1981

Passepartout said:


> Typing or printing would be fine, just the signatures need to be hand written so they could be compared with signatures on the contract if someone doubted the authenticity of the rescission letter.
> 
> It will 'work out' if postmarked within the legal rescission period. It's the LAW that rescissions be processed. Not a courtesy.
> 
> Jim



Thanks for the help!!

I have been waiting and watching by tracking. It looks like it was just picked up yesterday by someone. But I did have it postmarked within 3 days of signing the papers (Friday the 5th to a Monday 8th). So now I just wait for them to contact me or refund the money at this point?


----------



## Passepartout

Bc1981 said:


> Thanks for the help!!
> 
> I have been waiting and watching by tracking. It looks like it was just picked up yesterday by someone. But I did have it postmarked within 3 days of signing the papers (Friday the 5th to a Monday 8th). *So now I just wait for them to contact me or refund the money at this point?*


Yep. That's the hard part. They are not required to notify you or anything. Just watch the credit card account for a credit to appear. Glad you got it done in time.


----------



## Bc1981

Passepartout said:


> Yep. That's the hard part. They are not required to notify you or anything. Just watch the credit card account for a credit to appear. Glad you got it done in time.


Yes this is the hard part for sure lol
And it can take up to 20 days if I read the paper correctly!! I will continue monitoring my credit card!! 
Is there a typical turn around once they receive the form?


----------



## Passepartout

Bc1981 said:


> Is there a typical turn around once they receive the form?


I don't know. My crystal ball broke years ago. But we are told that depending on where the credit hits in your billing cycle, it could take as long as 45 days. Probably won't.


----------



## Bc1981

Passepartout said:


> I don't know. My crystal ball broke years ago. But we are told that depending on where the credit hits in your billing cycle, it could take as long as 45 days. Probably won't.


Thanks for the info.
That’s a shame about your crystal ball...that would be super helpful in life haha!


----------



## kk1521s

mrs.rlj said:


> I am still with in my 5 days.  How do I cancel my timeshare with ( Starpoint Resort Group/Sapphire Resorts) Jockey Club Resorts Las Vegas, NV?  There was a form to complete, but I read online I need to write a letter?  What should it say?





Hi Guys, 

Recently my family also bit into the scams that is timeshares at sedona AZ at sedona pines resort. The overarching company is Jockey club and they gave me an address to send this letter to: 

3700 south las vegas blvd 
3200 las vegas 
NV 89109

We are still in the recession time period ( purchased one day ago) . Can someone tell me if this is the right address to send to? Also, what are some of the things that must be covered on the recession letter? 

Please help. 

I plan to overnight this as soon as possible. 

Thank you


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Recently my family also bit into the scams that is timeshares at sedona AZ at sedona pines resort. The overarching company is Jockey club and they gave me an address to send this letter to:
> 
> 3700 south las vegas blvd
> 3200 las vegas
> NV 89109
> 
> We are still in the recession time period ( purchased one day ago) . Can someone tell me if this is the right address to send to? Also, what are some of the things that must be covered on the recession letter?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> I plan to overnight this as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you



If that is the rescission address mentioned in the contract, then that is it.  Unless the instructions say to overnight, no need to.  It’s the postmark date that counts.  Do send certified mail.

Follow the rescission instructions exactly.  If you and you SO both signed the Ts, both must sign the rescission letter.  Also put in the contact number in the rescission letter.  Might be a good idea to include the first page of the Ts with the TS number.

Solely to track how much TS owners have saved, mind sharing how much you saved with the rescission?  As half of all tuggers initially bought developer/resort TS, there is no shaming involved.


----------



## kk1521s

Grammarhero said:


> If that is the rescission address mentioned in the contract, then that is it.  Unless the instructions say to overnight, no need to.  It’s the postmark date that counts.  Do send certified mail.
> 
> Follow the rescission instructions exactly.  If you and you SO both signed the Ts, both must sign the rescission letter.  Also put in the contact number in the rescission letter.  Might be a good idea to include the first page of the Ts with the TS number.
> 
> Solely to track how much TS owners have saved, mind sharing how much you saved with the rescission?  As half of all tuggers initially bought developer/resort TS, there is no shaming involved.



Thank you, forgive me but this is all new to me what does “ Ts”  stand for. 

Also not sure what you mean by how much we saved? I don’t think the company was really trying to save us any money on hotels at all.


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> Thank you, forgive me but this is all new to me what does “ Ts”  stand for.
> 
> Also not sure what you mean by how much we saved? I don’t think the company was really trying to save us any money on hotels at all.


TS is Timeshare.  What was the price of your timeshare?


----------



## kk1521s

S


kk1521s said:


> Thank you, forgive me but this is all new to me what does “ Ts”  stand for.
> 
> Also not sure what you mean by how much we saved? I don’t think the company was really trying to save us any money on hotels at all.


I have been so out of it. I understand what TS is now lol.


----------



## kk1521s

Grammarhero said:


> TS is Timeshare.  What was the price of your timeshare?


Sad to report 10 k +. just initial costs


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> S
> 
> I have been so out of it. I understand what TS is now lol.


You will feel better once rescinding.


----------



## kk1521s

kk1521s said:


> Sad to report 15 k +. just initial costs


Is there any circumstance that they could deny the recession letter? ( other than not getting it there on time) 

What exactly is the first page of the TS agreement ( I have way too many papers) 

Also maybe I have to look more closely but there is no address for sending a recession letter in packet. We purchased in Sedona, AZ but headquarters are in Vegas, NV. There is a form from the state of Arizona stating I have 7 days. When I called they gave me the headquarter address, i’m just worried i’m being scammed again with the address.


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> Sad to report 15 k +. just initial costs



Don’t be sad.  Be sad only if you didn’t rescind.  Be sure whoever signed the Ts contact signs the rescission letter as well.  Yesterday, someone mentioned how his/her cousin didn’t sign the rescission letter and that they were likely stuck with it.


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Recently my family also bit into the scams that is timeshares at sedona AZ at sedona pines resort. The overarching company is Jockey club and they gave me an address to send this letter to:
> 
> 3700 south las vegas blvd
> 3200 las vegas
> NV 89109
> 
> We are still in the recession time period ( purchased one day ago) . Can someone tell me if this is the right address to send to? Also, what are some of the things that must be covered on the recession letter?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> I plan to overnight this as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you



The address that worked in the past was
Starpoint Resort Group


3700 Las Vegas Blvd. South, Ste. 200


Las Vegas, NV 89109


Attn: Sapphire Resorts, a Timeshare Offering


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> Is there any circumstance that they could deny the recession letter? ( other than not getting it there on time)
> 
> What exactly is the first page of the TS agreement ( I have way too many papers)
> 
> Also maybe I have to look more closely but there is no address for sending a recession letter in packet. We purchased in Sedona, AZ but headquarters are in Vegas, NV. There is a form from the state of Arizona stating I have 7 days. When I called they gave me the headquarter address, i’m just worried i’m being scammed again with the address.



The template that worked in the past is below.
We, John and Jan, are exercising our legal right to cancel contract XXXXXXX. This contract was purchased on XX Feb 20XX for a timeshare at SAPPHIRE RESORTS. We expect a full refund of our deposit of $XXX.00. Do not make any additional charges to our credit card. Please confirm my legal cancellation in writing.



Sincerely,


John Doe

Jan Doe



Enclosure: Transaction Record

Time-Share Notice of Cancellation

Purchase Agreement and Escrow Instructions and Security Agreement pgs 1,6


----------



## kk1521s

Thanks


Grammarhero said:


> Don’t be sad.  Be sad only if you didn’t rescind.  Be sure whoever signed the Ts contact signs the rescission letter as well.  Yesterday, someone mentioned how his/her cousin didn’t sign the rescission letter and that they were likely stuck with it.



Thanks Grammarhero for answering all my questions. 
I must’ve misunderstood STE as 3  on the phone. 
I have to find a way to verify this address on my contract when I am able to look at the contract in depth tonight. 
Feeling really anxious and just want to make sure this goes through till the end. 

Crazy they don’t even have a website for this info! I also just want to thank this forum for existing, otherwise i’d be freaking out. 

Should I send back the incentives they gave us such as the free hawaii trip, etc if we signed on?


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Thanks Grammarhero for answering all my questions.
> I must’ve misunderstood STE as 3  on the phone.
> I have to find a way to verify this address on my contract when I am able to look at the contract in depth tonight.
> Feeling really anxious and just want to make sure this goes through till the end.
> 
> Crazy they don’t even have a website for this info! I also just want to thank this forum for existing, otherwise i’d be freaking out.
> 
> Should I send back the incentives they gave us such as the free hawaii trip, etc if we signed on?



Maybe put in the rescission letter “promotional materials to be sent under separate cover upon request.”


----------



## kk1521s

Grammarhero said:


> Maybe put in the rescission letter “promotional materials to be sent under separate cover upon request.”


Okay, I will do that. So I found the exact addresses in the contract. Funny that it is actually 5 days if you are mailing it. 
I plan to send to both addresses , because one says hand delivery.


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> Okay, I will do that. So I found the exact addresses in the contract. Funny that it is actually 5 days if you are mailing it.
> I plan to send to both addresses , because one says hand delivery.


Thanks for letting us know.  Obviously, the Ts sharks gave you the wrong mailing address so you’d be stuck.


----------



## kk1521s

If you don’t mind me asking were you able to get out of your TS? 

Honestly very pissed that they gave me the hand delivery address. I’m going to send the letter to all 3 areas, escrow, seller and that hand delivery address.


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> If you don’t mind me asking were you able to get out of your TS?
> 
> Honestly very pissed that they gave me the hand delivery address. I’m going to send the letter to all 3 areas, escrow, seller and that hand delivery address.


Yes.  I got out of mine.  Be sure that whoever signed Ts contract (if 2 people) also signs the rescission letter.  Maybe do send to all three addresses to have your bases covered.  No need to overnight.


----------



## kk1521s

Roger that. Thanks again. 

We will make sure that both us will sign the paper. I can’t seem to find the papers in the contract that you mentioned to include in the recession letter (pages 6 and 7?). 

What company was your TS, and how long did it take to refund your money?


----------



## kk1521s

Is it okay if I send to hand delivery address anyway? I just feel like so scammed and don’t know what to believe .. if I send all three places I feel like it should be fine ?


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> Roger that. Thanks again.
> 
> We will make sure that both us will sign the paper. I can’t seem to find the papers in the contract that you mentioned to include in the recession letter (pages 6 and 7?).
> 
> What company was your TS, and how long did it take to refund your money?



That language was just a template from 2015.  Obviously, as years have gone by, the contract likely changed.

Mine was Massanutten.  It took three weeks to refund my $900 down payment.


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> Is it okay if I send to hand delivery address anyway? I just feel like so scammed and don’t know what to believe .. if I send all three places I feel like it should be fine ?


Yes.  That is fine.  The more I think about it, it will have your bases covered and give you piece of mind.


----------



## Karen G

kk1521s said:


> Funny that it is actually 5 days if you are mailing it.
> I plan to send to both addresses , because one says hand delivery.


It may say five days because that's the time limit in Nevada for rescinding a timeshare. But, if you purchased yesterday, be sure to mail your letter today or tomorrow just to be sure.  

The critical date is the date you MAIL it, not the date they receive it.  That's why you should send it certified mail at the USPS so that you'll have a receipt from the post office proving that you mailed it in time.


----------



## Grammarhero

Karen G said:


> It may say five days because that's the time limit in Nevada for rescinding a timeshare. But, if you purchased yesterday, be sure to mail your letter today or tomorrow just to be sure.
> 
> The critical date is the date you MAIL it, not the date they receive it.  That's why you should send it certified mail at the USPS so that you'll have a receipt from the post office proving that you mailed it in time.



Thanks Karen.  I feel better that you are reading this thread and can spot anything I missed.


----------



## Karen G

Also, the address 3700 S Las Vegas Blvd #200, Las Vegas, NV 89109 is actually the address of the Jockey Club timeshare. I imagine the other address with the PO Box is where they get their mail.  The address for hand delivery is useful for people who are staying at the Jockey Club. But, sending the letters to every address you  have can't hurt if it gives you peace of mind.  Glad you found TUG in time!


----------



## kk1521s

Thank you Karen. 

As for the resort I bought it at does anything need to be sent there ? 

Should I also send an email , in addition to the letters?  

Lastly, once I send these letters out with certification , when will they get back to me ? Should I call and ask if they have received it? 
They are obligated by contract to get me out right and reach out to me right ? 

Should I contact my bank and credit card company too?


----------



## kk1521s

kk1521s said:


> Thank you Karen.
> 
> As for the resort I bought it at does anything need to be sent there ?
> 
> Should I also send an email , in addition to the letters?
> 
> Lastly, once I send these letters out with certification , when will they get back to me ? Should I call and ask if they have received it?
> They are obligated by contract to get me out right and reach out to me right ?
> 
> Should I contact my bank and credit card company too?


Just to add I am no longer in NV or AZ right now, I cannot hand deliver.


----------



## Karen G

I think sending the letters to the address you have is sufficient. They may or may not get back to you. It's best not to talk to the sales team anyway because they may try to talk you out of rescinding or sell you something else.  They aren't required by law to contact you but they are required to refund the money you paid them. It might take up to 45 days.

I think it is best to wait a bit before contacting your credit card company. Others have reported that disputing the charge delayed their refund. Once you've mailed your letter (and be sure to keep a copy of what you sent) and you have your receipt for certified mail, you can just relax and patiently wait for your refund.


----------



## kk1521s

Karen G said:


> I think sending the letters to the address you have is sufficient. They may or may not get back to you. It's best not to talk to the sales team anyway because they may try to talk you out of rescinding or sell you something else.  They aren't required by law to contact you but they are required to refund the money you paid them. It might take up to 45 days.
> 
> I think it is best to wait a bit before contacting your credit card company. Others have reported that disputing the charge delayed their refund. Once you've mailed your letter (and be sure to keep a copy of what you sent) and you have your receipt for certified mail, you can just relax and patiently wait for your refund.



So I might not even get a formal confirmation that my contract is gone ? 
The contract says (20 days) for the refund.


----------



## Karen G

That's correct about not getting a formal confirmation.  If it says 20 days that all the better!

If the contract states 20 days for a refund and you haven't gotten a refund by then, you could then contact your credit card company and let them know you rescinded and have proof of mailing.


----------



## kk1521s

Karen G said:


> That's correct about not getting a formal confirmation.  If it says 20 days that all the better!


Oh so thy won’t even contact me to confirm ? That worries me they have so much of my information..? 

But they are supposed to refund everything and that’s how I know correct ?


----------



## Karen G

kk1521s said:


> Oh so thy won’t even contact me to confirm ? That worries me they have so much of my information..?
> 
> But they are supposed to refund everything and that’s how I know correct ?


Yes.  I know it's hard not to be concerned and worried, but if you've followed the rescission instructions as written in your contract, you should be just fine.


----------



## kk1521s

Thank you Will. I have been talking to people in another forum as well.  

I am still within the NV 5 day time period. When I called they had the audacity to give me the hand delivering address. Such scammers. I read my contract once more and found the ( image attached below). 

Should I send to Sedona pines resort as well? 
They gave the jockey club ( headquarters).


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

kk1521s said:


> Thank you Will. I have been talking to people in another forum as well.
> 
> I am still within the NV 5 day time period. When I called they had the audacity to give me the hand delivering address. Such scammers. I read my contract once more and found the ( image attached below).
> 
> Should I send to Sedona pines resort as well?
> They gave the jockey club ( headquarters).






To cover yourself (and your peace of mind) send your Rescission Letters to all the addresses you have.  Be sure to send every one via CERTIFIED MAIL.   Save the Postmarked Receipts.   All they care about is the actual day of mailing which is on your Postmarked Receipts.

REMEMBER, you only have so many days to do this.  Do it first thing Wednesday morning!

Avoid emails and telephone calls from them as these phone calls "could be" a sales call trying to make you a better offer or talk you out of your rescission request.

Legally, they have to refund within 45 days, however it "could be" sooner if you are lucky.


Keep us all posted with results.   Now go out and celebrate     







.


----------



## kk1521s

TheTimeTraveler said:


> To cover yourself (and your peace of mind) send your Rescission Letters to all the addresses you have.  Be sure to send every one via CERTIFIED MAIL.   Save the Postmarked Receipts.   All they care about is the actual day of mailing which is on your Postmarked Receipts.
> 
> REMEMBER, you only have so many days to do this.  Do it first thing Wednesday morning!
> 
> Avoid emails and telephone calls from them as these phone calls "could be" a sales call trying to make you a better offer or talk you out of your rescission request.
> 
> Legally, they have to refund within 45 days, however it "could be" sooner if you are lucky.
> 
> 
> Keep us all posted with results.   Now go out and celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you. Should I send a proof of my right to rescind as well? Again I don’t have to send anything to the resort i bought it right if it’s not in the contract? Should I send anything in the contract along with anything else in the contract?


Sorry ,

I don’t think I can stop mulling this until it’s all over and sent.


Also, I want to do everything in my power to make sure this never happens to anyone ever again. What can we do ?


----------



## Passepartout

kk1521s said:


> Also, I want to do everything in my power to make sure this never happens to anyone ever again. What can we do ?


Well, you could send $15 and actually JOIN TUG and a Member! It helps keep TUGBrian in Perrier and caviar. Everybody else is volunteers. (Just kidding). But semi seriously, as a Member, you get access to millions of reviews of thousands of resorts by other TUG Members- How does it get better than that? Oh, and access to sightings of rare resort availabilities and you get to post for sale/rent ads in the Marketplace. Such a deal! Membership is in here: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/bulletin-board-help.248812/ somewhere.

Jim


----------



## Karen G

You could include a copy of the first page of your contract if it shows what you bought, date, your signature, or any other pertinent info.  Your letter can be very simple--just state that you are exercising your legal right to rescind your purchase and you expect a refund of all the money you paid.  Have all parties who signed the contract sign the rescission letter.

As to what you can do to help others, stick around TUG. Post your experience if others come here asking the same questions. Be sure to post here when you get your money back.  Learn all you can about how timeshares work. They can be great ways to enjoy vacations and make memories with your family. But, there are ways to acquire them that are cheaper than buying from the developer.


----------



## kk1521s

Passepartout said:


> Well, you could send $15 and actually JOIN TUG and a Member! It helps keep TUGBrian in Perrier and caviar. Everybody else is volunteers. (Just kidding). But semi seriously, as a Member, you get access to millions of reviews of thousands of resorts by other TUG Members- How does it get better than that? Oh, and access to sightings of rare resort availabilities and you get to post for sale/rent ads in the Marketplace. Such a deal! Membership is in here: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/bulletin-board-help.248812/ somewhere.
> 
> Jim


I will be sure to right after I get this all sorted out. Will keep you guys posted. 
Thanks


----------



## kk1521s

Karen G said:


> You could include a copy of the first page of your contract if it shows what you bought, date, your signature, or any other pertinent info.  Your letter can be very simple--just state that you are exercising your legal right to rescind your purchase and you expect a refund of all the money you paid.  Have all parties who signed the contract sign the rescission letter.
> 
> As to what you can do to help others, stick around TUG. Post your experience if others come here asking the same questions. Be sure to post here when you get your money back.  Learn all you can about how timeshares work. They can be great ways to enjoy vacations and make memories with your family. But, there are ways to acquire them that are cheaper than buying from the developer.


Thanks Karen. I am so glad I discovered this on time. Fingers crossed all goes through well. Sending out the letter first thing Wednesday morning.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Karen G said:


> You could include a copy of the first page of your contract if it shows what you bought, date, your signature, or any other pertinent info.  Your letter can be very simple--just state that you are exercising your legal right to rescind your purchase and you expect a refund of all the money you paid.  Have all parties who signed the contract sign the rescission letter.
> 
> As to what you can do to help others, stick around TUG. Post your experience if others come here asking the same questions. Be sure to post here when you get your money back.  Learn all you can about how timeshares work. They can be great ways to enjoy vacations and make memories with your family. But, there are ways to acquire them that are cheaper than buying from the developer.





kk1521s  ........   Be sure to follow the advice Karen G. gave you and you will be fine!





.


----------



## Grammarhero

Thanks @Karen G and @Passepartout for backing me up.  I was afraid I would miss something in dispensing rescission advice.


----------



## kk1521s

Can i send out the post from any USPS post office? I am no longer in the state I bought it in. 

The last line of this image document is throwing me off " 5 days after deposit of same in any united states post office box in the state to which the notice is addressed" 
Can someone clarify this for me ?


----------



## Passepartout

You can send it from ANY post office. And that 5-day blah, blah, blah just means you have 5 days to mail it. Send it USPS Certified w/return receipt. You'll be fine.
The kicker:
In Nevada, you may cancel, by written notice, the contract of sale for a timeshare purchase up until midnight of the fifth calendar day following the date you signed the contract *(Nev. Rev. Stat. § 119A.410(1)*). The contract of sale must include a statement of the right to cancel.

Jim


----------



## kk1521s

Passepartout said:


> You can send it from ANY post office. And that 5-day blah, blah, blah just means you have 5 days to mail it. Send it USPS Certified w/return receipt. You'll be fine.
> 
> Jim


I dont know this legal jargon is confusing me. Anyone send from a state they didn't buy in? My friend read this and is saying you must send from post office in NV and its just all so confusing?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

kk1521s said:


> I dont know this legal jargon is confusing me. Anyone send from a state they didn't buy in? My friend read this and is saying you must send from post office in NV and its just all so confusing?




The Post Office is "The United States Post Office" not "The Nevada Post Office".   That said, mail it from ANY Post Office today.   Don't wait.

Use CERTIFIED MAIL and save the Postmarked Receipt.




.


----------



## SmithOp

kk1521s said:


> Can i send out the post from any USPS post office? I am no longer in the state I bought it in.
> 
> The last line of this image document is throwing me off " 5 days after deposit of same in any united states post office box in the state to which the notice is addressed"
> Can someone clarify this for me ?



The key word you overlooked is “delivered”.  It has to be delivered to the Nevada po box, not “mailed” from said box.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Karen G

kk1521s said:


> I dont know this legal jargon is confusing me. Anyone send from a state they didn't buy in? My friend read this and is saying you must send from post office in NV and its just all so confusing?


You are overthinking this. Now just take a deep breath, prepare your letters to all the addresses you have, go to the post office, mail them by certified mail, and keep your receipts from the post office along with your copies of the letters. Relax! Lots of people on TUG have followed the provisions of their purchase contracts and successfully rescinded their purchases.  You will, too, if you mail your letters today.


----------



## kk1521s

Karen G said:


> You are overthinking this. Now just take a deep breath, prepare your letters to all the addresses you have, go to the post office, mail them by certified mail, and keep your receipts from the post office along with your copies of the letters. Relax! Lots of people on TUG have followed the provisions of their purchase contracts and successfully rescinded their purchases.  You will, too, if you mail your letters today.



So the seller address provided is a P.o. box and we can’t send certified mail there. Since we aren’t too too far we decided go into the office and give them the letter along with mail being sent to all 3 places.


----------



## Karen G

kk1521s said:


> So the seller address provided is a P.o. box and we can’t send certified mail there. Since we aren’t too too far we decided go into the office and give them the letter along with mail being sent to all 3 places.


You certainly can send certified mail to a PO Box. Read this:  https://www.certifiedmaillabels.com/faqs/can-you-send-usps-certified-mail-to-a-po-box 

Going in person to deliver your letter is a bad idea. Are you going into the Jockey Club office in Las Vegas?  Don't talk to anyone in the sales dept. because they may try to talk you out of rescinding. 

What you decide to do is, of course, up to you.  Please let us know what happens.


----------



## kk1521s

After talking it through with the family it seemed like the right decision to make. We bought it in AZ but need to go to headquarters in NV at the jockey club to make things right. I’m mailing all three recession letters signed by both of us out today either way. 

Anyone know the hours for the jockey club office?
 We are very aware of these sharks and their high pressure sales tactics we are not buying into anything after all this. We have established that we are saying nothing but “i’m not interested” and that we are exercising our legal right to cancel.  I know two other members from years ago went in to hand deliver to this address to cancel this. Any advice , or anything about the hours?


----------



## Passepartout

kk1521s said:


> After talking it through with the family it seemed like the right decision to make. We bought it in AZ but need to go to headquarters in NV at the jockey club to make things right. I’m mailing all three recession letters signed by both of us out today either way.
> 
> Anyone know the hours for the jockey club office?
> We are very aware of these sharks and their high pressure sales tactics we are not buying into anything after all this. We have established that we are saying nothing but “i’m not interested” and that we are exercising our legal right to cancel.  I know two other members from years ago went in to hand deliver to this address to cancel this. Any advice , or anything about the hours?


I don't understand what you need to 'Make right'? We don't recommend going to the sales office, as (one) that is not where the rescission is done- It's done at their corporate business office, and (two) it gives sales another opportunity to ply you with mostly meaningless discounts, bonuses, pit one spouse against the other, and generally make you uncomfortable and feeling guilty about taking the commission from the poor sales weasel.

The rescission should be handled by Certified mail so that you have proof of delivery as well as a signature of the recipient. All the best to you! 

And no. I don't know their office hours.

Jim


----------



## Karen G

kk1521s said:


> Anyone know the hours for the jockey club office?


I just called the Jockey Club front desk and they didn't know the office hours. They gave me the number for the office, though, and it is 702-430-9020.  I called it and just got a recording to leave a message.

I don't know where you're coming from but I think you'll be setting yourself up for a frustrating time. It's hot here today, you'll have to pay to park most likely, and you may or may not find the right person to talk to.  If you just mail your letters by certified mail you'll be satisfying the requirements for rescission as spelled out in your contract.

Good luck!


----------



## jwalk03

kk1521s said:


> After talking it through with the family it seemed like the right decision to make. We bought it in AZ but need to go to headquarters in NV at the jockey club to make things right. I’m mailing all three recession letters signed by both of us out today either way.
> 
> Anyone know the hours for the jockey club office?
> We are very aware of these sharks and their high pressure sales tactics we are not buying into anything after all this. We have established that we are saying nothing but “i’m not interested” and that we are exercising our legal right to cancel.  I know two other members from years ago went in to hand deliver to this address to cancel this. Any advice , or anything about the hours?



Why on earth would you go to the Jockey Club Office.  Just mail the recession letter, following the instructions in the contract and that will be the end of it.  ITS THE LAW.  They have to process your recession and provide a full refund, its that simple.  Going to the office serves no purpose other than to give the sales sharks yet ANOTHER chance to convince you not to rescind the contract.


----------



## Grammarhero

kk1521s said:


> After talking it through with the family it seemed like the right decision to make. We bought it in AZ but need to go to headquarters in NV at the jockey club to make things right. I’m mailing all three recession letters signed by both of us out today either way.



Don’t go in person.  Just send the letters and forget about this ordeal.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

kk1521s said:


> So the seller address provided is a P.o. box and we can’t send certified mail there. Since we aren’t too too far we decided go into the office and give them the letter along with mail being sent to all 3 places.




It's really clear that you really didn't want to listen to the advice that everyone here has provided.

It is so sad that you had to take the time (and money) to return to where you purchased this instead of using the simple instructions of doing everything by U.S. Mail.

By the way, the Post Office DOES deliver CERTIFIED MAIL to Post Office Boxes Monday thru Saturday.  I have no idea who provided you with advice otherwise, but it was VERY bad advice.

Hope you were able to rescind without a headache.






.


----------



## kk1521s

TheTimeTraveler said:


> It's really clear that you really didn't want to listen to the advice that everyone here has provided.
> 
> It is so sad that you had to take the time (and money) to return to where you purchased this instead of using the simple instructions of doing everything by U.S. Mail.
> 
> By the way, the Post Office DOES deliver CERTIFIED MAIL to Post Office Boxes Monday thru Saturday.  I have no idea who provided you with advice otherwise, but it was VERY bad advice.
> 
> Hope you were able to rescind without a headache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I value all of this advice highly. Thank you for diligently answering all my questions. Sorry for the lack of updates, I just needed a phone break. We had previously decided on visiting friends in NV anyways which is why we had the idea to go to the headquarters like a couple of people in this forum earlier who mrsrjl, etc. However thankfully we didn’t go back to the jockey club like we planned. We sent 3 envelopes ( seller po, seller, and escrow) certified,  in the state of NV and that gave us peace of mind( Since we were going anyway). I sent them out today postmarked and certified!! Now just waiting.

We haven’t thought about anything .. but we will be in the vicinity we could go in (not say that we have anything certified or sent) and hand it in and leave, since we are here anyways? 

Thanks guys


----------



## kk1521s

TheTimeTraveler said:


> It's really clear that you really didn't want to listen to the advice that everyone here has provided.
> 
> It is so sad that you had to take the time (and money) to return to where you purchased this instead of using the simple instructions of doing everything by U.S. Mail.
> 
> By the way, the Post Office DOES deliver CERTIFIED MAIL to Post Office Boxes Monday thru Saturday.  I have no idea who provided you with advice otherwise, but it was VERY bad advice.
> 
> Hope you were able to rescind without a headache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Also you are correct! Certified mail can be sent to P.o. boxes! I was again mistaken because I didn’t fact check. Thanks Karen and everyone.


----------



## Aquabatter

Hi. Any update on rescinding your timeshare?


----------



## Nelly1126

Hi everyone, me & my boyfriend recently bought a timeshare here and we decided to cancel after reading all the bad reviews. We went in to the office to cancel I had written a letter to take it to them about canceling the timeshare and when the supervisor came out he made us sign a form. The form had the Nevada law about rescinding a time share, Starpoint's name and basically just the law. It also said everything should be processed within 20 days if not they could be fined like $2,500, according to the supervisor, I have a copy of the form we filled out. We filled out the form and I told him if he needed the letter, once I showed him the letter he said no it was fine, with that form it was enough proof to show that we canceled and that even if I did send it through mail they would send me that form to fill out. He did try to give me other options for timeshares but I said no and he didn't hassle us anymore. Should I still mail in a letter or is that form enough proof of cancellation? I am still within my 5 days.


----------



## Grammarhero

Nelly1126 said:


> Hi everyone, me & my boyfriend recently bought a timeshare here and we decided to cancel after reading all the bad reviews. We went in to the office to cancel I had written a letter to take it to them about canceling the timeshare and when the supervisor came out he made us sign a form. The form had the Nevada law about rescinding a time share, Starpoint's name and basically just the law. It also said everything should be processed within 20 days if not they could be fined like $2,500, according to the supervisor, I have a copy of the form we filled out. We filled out the form and I told him if he needed the letter, once I showed him the letter he said no it was fine, with that form it was enough proof to show that we canceled and that even if I did send it through mail they would send me that form to fill out. He did try to give me other options for timeshares but I said no and he didn't hassle us anymore. Should I still mail in a letter or is that form enough proof of cancellation? I am still within my 5 days.



You should mail just in case certified.  Be sure both you and your BF sign the rescission.  What was the price of your TS?


----------



## Nelly1126

Grammarhero said:


> You should mail just in case certified.  Be sure both you and your BF sign the rescission.  What was the price of your TS?


They told us it would be $6,985 or somewhere around there because we were locals and they tried to lock me down for a lifetime instead of 45 years. We made a $400 deposit and another $200 is supposed to be taken out the first week of October and I asked him if it would be taken out and he said no it wouldn't and that all my money was going to be refunded. I found it weird that he didn't want to take my letter which is why I wasn't to sure if they needed it or not.


----------



## sunshinevalues

To cancel  write Sapphire or Starpoint Resort Group within 10 days of orginal contract address is Starpoint Resort Group c/o Rescission Coordinator  PO Box 231300  Las Vegas Nv. 89105---   say " We your names, rescind this agreement ( #.......) with any penalty or obligation. sign your names and date.. WE took cancellation letter in one day after signing contract and  salesman completed form to cancel - we also sent certified mail.. That was 10/12/19 and according to BBB (where we saw other complaints) said they have 30 days to return any deposit .. ( We are just 2 weeks from that date.).    The Salesman was cooperative during cancellation- actually a very nice presentation - just went online and saw all the negative reviews with the vacation club portion-- so we cancelled.


----------



## Grammarhero

sunshinevalues said:


> To cancel  write Sapphire or Starpoint Resort Group within 10 days of orginal contract address is Starpoint Resort Group c/o Rescission Coordinator  PO Box 231300  Las Vegas Nv. 89105---   say " We your names, rescind this agreement ( #.......) with any penalty or obligation. sign your names and date.. WE took cancellation letter in one day after signing contract and  salesman completed form to cancel - we also sent certified mail.. That was 10/12/19 and according to BBB (where we saw other complaints) said they have 30 days to return any deposit .. ( We are just 2 weeks from that date.).    The Salesman was cooperative during cancellation- actually a very nice presentation - just went online and saw all the negative reviews with the vacation club portion-- so we cancelled.


Congrats on canceling.  Sapphire or Starpoint May make you wait the entire 30 days.  How much would you save with rescission?


----------



## Brett Merriman

New member and sent in rescission paperwork yesterday for a purchase on Sunday at Sapphire.  The lightbulbs were going off that it was too good to be true.  The selling point that pushed me over the edge was when they said I could rent out the properties and pay for it.  I have been looking into doing that with some properties on AirBNB,etc.  Went online...found this site after reading a lot of BBB reviews and such...thanks so much for the great information on this site.

So my wife and I love to travel and use NextVacay for heads up info on deals for flights (she travels a ton for work so we have a lot of airline points and Hilton Honors points) and thought the "vacation ownership this is not a timeshare" thing would be the way to go.  Now I am pretty much confused as to what the best route to go is.  We prefer to travel internationally, Caribbean, Europe, used to be Mexico but thats taken a back seat, and of course to Hawaii.  Advice would be great and I will be reading on here to see what makes the most sense if it even includes buying or renting timeshares.  Thanks again for  the great info...will do my homework instead of thinking the free gift cards and a 2 night stay in Hawaii is worth the 2 hours of time and around $7K.


----------



## Karen G

Brett Merriman said:


> Advice would be great and I will be reading on here to see what makes the most sense if it even includes buying or renting timeshares.


Welcome to TUG and congratulations on rescinding while you still had time.  You've come to the right place to learn all you can about timeshares. A good place to start would be to fill out this questionnaire:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-to-buy-questions-for-new-timeshare-owners.208742/


----------



## Brett Merriman

Thx Karen...I followed your posts/advice.  I wonder since it went to a PO Box what if they don't pick it up or accept it?  Has that ever happened?  I sent it certified so I know it was delivered today but it isn't showing up as picked up.


----------



## Grammarhero

Brett Merriman said:


> Thx Karen...I followed your posts/advice.  I wonder since it went to a PO Box what if they don't pick it up or accept it?  Has that ever happened?  I sent it certified so I know it was delivered today but it isn't showing up as picked up.


Don’t worry.  Postage date is what legally matters, not when they pick up


----------



## Karen G

Brett Merriman said:


> Thx Karen...I followed your posts/advice.  I wonder since it went to a PO Box what if they don't pick it up or accept it?  Has that ever happened?  I sent it certified so I know it was delivered today but it isn't showing up as picked up.


As Grammarhero said above, don't worry. You have fulfilled your obligation under the terms of rescission:  you sent your notice of rescission within the time allowed and you have proof that you mailed it in time via your certified mailing receipt. You can prove you did what you were supposed to do, so now the timeshare seller has to fulfill his obligation:  rescind the purchase agreement and put all parties in their same situation as if there never were a contract by refunding whatever you paid.

On the outside chance that they never pick up your rescission letter (and I've never heard of that happening) if they contact you about your purchase you have proof you rescinded in time.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Brett Merriman said:


> Thx Karen...I followed your posts/advice.  I wonder since it went to a PO Box what if they don't pick it up or accept it?  Has that ever happened?  I sent it certified so I know it was delivered today but it isn't showing up as picked up.





Retain your Postmarked Postal Receipt for your records.  The "Rescind Date" is the actual date that appears on your Postal Receipt.

As others have said, the date of mailing is the critical date.  It doesn't matter when it is signed for.

Go celebrate!




.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Another benefit of mailing it in:

1) What is to stop a sleezy sales rep from dumping the signed document in the round file claiming that he never saw anything from you? Or that you discussed rescission but you told him you changed your mind and didn't turn it in especially if there was no signature from them.

2) They could claim you didn't follow the procedure in the contract (which is the only thing that matters) and therefore the rescission in person is invalid.


----------



## Brett Merriman

thanks all........i sent it certified with sig required...I have the receipt and the timeline from teh time I sent it to delivery.  They still havent picked it up.


----------



## David_TS

Nelly1126 said:


> Hi everyone, me & my boyfriend recently bought a timeshare here and we decided to cancel after reading all the bad reviews. We went in to the office to cancel I had written a letter to take it to them about canceling the timeshare and when the supervisor came out he made us sign a form. The form had the Nevada law about rescinding a time share, Starpoint's name and basically just the law. It also said everything should be processed within 20 days if not they could be fined like $2,500, according to the supervisor, I have a copy of the form we filled out. We filled out the form and I told him if he needed the letter, once I showed him the letter he said no it was fine, with that form it was enough proof to show that we canceled and that even if I did send it through mail they would send me that form to fill out. He did try to give me other options for timeshares but I said no and he didn't hassle us anymore. Should I still mail in a letter or is that form enough proof of cancellation? I am still within my 5 days.



Hi everyone, the same exact thing happened to my girlfriend and I in Vegas on Nov 14th and we cancelled this time share in person walking into office the very next day. We both signed "Time-share notice of cancellation" form. When asked him about the letter, he mentioned it's not needed as it basically serves the same purpose. I did not send a certified mail, I wish I checked this forum earlier. I received this attached communication from First American Title Insurance Company and it says "The seller states they have provided you with any required notice to retain your funds." Can someone explain me if this is okay? I am not able to understand if I am still part of this bloody contract or not? PLEASE HELP!!

Nelly1126, Can you please tell me how long did it take for you to get the refund? The letter says, I should have already got it by now but haven't received anything yet. Thank you!!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

David_TS said:


> Hi everyone, the same exact thing happened to my girlfriend and I in Vegas on Nov 14th and we cancelled this time share in person walking into office the very next day. We both signed "Time-share notice of cancellation" form. When asked him about the letter, he mentioned it's not needed as it basically serves the same purpose. I did not send a certified mail, I wish I checked this forum earlier. I received this attached communication from First American Title Insurance Company and it says "The seller states they have provided you with any required notice to retain your funds." Can someone explain me if this is okay? I am not able to understand if I am still part of this bloody contract or not? PLEASE HELP!!
> 
> Nelly1126, Can you please tell me how long did it take for you to get the refund? The letter says, I should have already got it by now but haven't received anything yet. Thank you!!





Most TUG users advise one never to go in person for a refund;  always do it by USPS mail using Certified Mail.

You should allow up to 45 days for your cancellation to be processed and your monies refunded;  of course it may be sooner than 45 days.

I will let someone else comment about your communication from the Title Insurance Company.

By the way, TUG member Grammarhero is our resident expert on rescinding;  maybe he will chime in on this thread.

WELCOME TO TUG.





.


----------



## Grammarhero

David_TS said:


> Hi everyone, the same exact thing happened to my girlfriend and I in Vegas on Nov 14th and we cancelled this time share in person walking into office the very next day. We both signed "Time-share notice of cancellation" form. When asked him about the letter, he mentioned it's not needed as it basically serves the same purpose. I did not send a certified mail, I wish I checked this forum earlier. I received this attached communication from First American Title Insurance Company and it says "The seller states they have provided you with any required notice to retain your funds." Can someone explain me if this is okay? I am not able to understand if I am still part of this bloody contract or not? PLEASE HELP!!
> 
> Nelly1126, Can you please tell me how long did it take for you to get the refund? The letter says, I should have already got it by now but haven't received anything yet. Thank you!!


It seems the title insurance company is confirming your rescission and any refund from the insurance company. The title insurance company is telling you had you not rescinded, the TS would have kept your funds.  It appears to be form language.


----------



## David_TS

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the clarification and your responses. Here's a quick update on my refund to help future members who get into this crap without knowing. I received the total refund with in 12 days (Including weekends). 

I request everyone to read through each and every paper of the contract before you sign. Never ever sign anything without reading because of sales pressure. Doesn't matter how small of a commitment it is. If you take this case for example, the contract says you can pay off your total payment in advance without having to deal with finance but what either contract/sales team won't tell you is you won't get any refund on FINANCED amount even though you pay it off early (You end up paying almost 4500$ for no reason). These people are terrible and I don't know how they can sleep without guilt. my girl friend & I learnt a good life lesson. Thanks guys!!

THANKS EVERYONE FOR STARTING THIS THREAD!! THIS WILL DEFINITELY HELP SO MANY PEOPLE IN THE FUTURE <3<3


----------



## Mattie51

I have been wanting to cancel or give my 20,000 points back as we can't even rent the studio unit we were promised at the Jockey Club as they have raised the level of points to rent anything at Jockey from GeoHoliday/Sapphire Resorts at the Jockey Club........we thought.  How many times can they change names?  After getting hooked into this buy we paid purchase price off in 2 months so no interest (2014), but had questions and they weren't following up with the paperwork. I called numerous times.  When we did get "certificate of ownership" in November it was made out wrong info.   They admit to us that the salesperson lied to us and is no longer there, but still don't won't take it back for free!  I think I'm going to not pay maintenance fee this year as I could rent at the Cosmopolitan for less $$$ than the MF fees on 20000 points. I don't care about my credit rating....we are too old for this BS!


----------



## LannyPC

Mattie51 said:


> but still don't won't take it back for free!



Before you take the step of "going to not pay maintenance fee", maybe tell that firmly to the resort's Homeowners' Association and give them an ultimatum.  Tell them that they either take it back amicably or you will stop paying and let it go into foreclosure.  Since it would be better for the HOA to do the former as it will save them the expense and rigours of foreclosure, they might take it back but perhaps ask you to pay closing costs.


----------



## pedro47

This thread is six years old.


----------



## amires93

Let me share my story with you all. First, I want to thank you all for this very helpful forum that helped me save thousands of dollars. I was in Orlando with my wife a few weeks ago for business. We went to the Icon Park for a day to hang out and that was when some people from Saphire resort invited us to a presentation with a complimentary $100 gift card (who doesn't like free money?). To make it short, we ended up sitting around a table with the agent. Their initial price for time-share was ~$9000. When we refused to sign a contract, they reduced the price (step by step) to $3000 and that was when we fell into the trap and signed the contract (45-year contract with ~$500 for the maintenance fee/year). When I checked some of their reviews on different websites and their Instagram page, I found out that the resorts are always full. Also, the free trip to Hawaii is not gonna happen. I was so lucky and fast to be in the cancellation period (10 days based on Florida's law). I immediately sent them a certified mail based on the same instruction you gave me in this forum as well as the instructions given on the first page of my contract (their address was in Vegas). Today, a few days after the delivery of my mail, I received my refund for the deposit.

Thank you all!


----------

